# The Orange Box: New Steam Install Error



## CSCStudent (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello all. This is my first post on this forum.

I purchased The Orange Box last night, and it is the first game that I have bought that requires Steam. Now I had heard it was bad, but this bad? After I install Steam, and it attempts to update, it never gets past 0% and after a time says "...Main Exception... could not load Steam.dll". I've been browsing various sites and this seems to be a common issue. I've disabled all startup services and tasks except for Microsoft services, no change in result. I've also tried the Steam installer from the steampowered.com site as opposed to the one from the DVD, no luck... :4-dontkno

Please, if perhaps someone is familiar with this error or knows a possible solution, would you kindly post it here for me?

Thank you.


----------



## fattymoon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes, I'm in exactly the same boat. Bought the Orange Box today and I get the exact same error message. My problem is compounded because this is my first PC (I've used a Mac since 1985) and I'm clueless about a lot of PC stuff. I'm running Wondows Vista Home premium on a brand new HP Elite m9060n TV Desktop with Intel 2 Quad Processor Q6600 (don't know what that all means but the point is I'm trying to install on a new, up-to-date mojo.

So, please, somebody help us.

Pax,

Fattymoon


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you tried disabling anti-virus software when installing? Steam's support site gives numerous tips for installation. I was a bit afraid when I installed it on my PC but it went through without a single issue.


----------



## bmcphail (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm having the same issue and i have turned off all my anti-virus programs and such

during the installation is seems as if it is just running through the installation proccess wihtout even recognizing that the files are there. the blue progress bar just shoots right over the the other side when installing AND the file being installed never changes from .../steam/apps/ so it's only installing that? i don't understand what is going on and i have tried EVERYTHING i've turned off all anti-virus programs but no beans...i've tried the site installation...and it downloads even less(1.31Mb from site and 2.43Mb from the disc...) WHAT IS GOING ON!?!?!?!?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What Anti-Virus do you run? 
Some Anti-Viruses like AVG conflict with steam even if the Anti-Virus is disabled. So you may need to install a different Anti-Virus.



> @ bmcphail


Also the orange box is quite large depending on the package you have brought it can be from 7gb - 20gb. All files from steam are heavily compressed and take some time to un-compress. Also each game is stored in 1 or more GCF file archives which can be anywhere from 200mb to 2gb and may take time to create/copy to the HDD.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

is your router blocking it?


----------



## schizo107 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem. I'm currently running: 

Windows XP Professional - Service Pack 2
Zonealarm Firewall
AVG Free Anti-Virus


Zonealarm hasn't even prompted me for access. I'll try removing AVG and seeing if that'll work. It's a bit absurd to have to remove a dependable utility just to get Steam to function, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## schizo107 (Oct 23, 2008)

AVG has been uninstalled. Zonealarm has been shutdown. I'm still having the same problem. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------

